# Southern Ontario Meet NOVEMBER 2008



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hey all,

Just posting up a thread for our third get together. This one will be scheduled *Saturday November 8th arrival between 4 and 5 PM*, hopefully it wont be snowing yet. so mark your calenders! Will be hosted by my self and Tractor Plower (Mike) and will be held at the same location as our First meet *(Boston pizza, Guelph line and the QEW, Burlington*). More directions will be posted as we get closer to the date. Looking forward to seeing lots of new people come out, and everyone that have been at the last two.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have a big circle marked on the calandar. Nothing better than a BIG snowstorm dance with pizza and beers.

DAFF


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Good stuff, Im in


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Daneeeeerzzzzz In:waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm in as long as I'm still not combining.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

main st west Hamilton ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Burlington, GV


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

4523 Dundas?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I will see you guys there!:waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;594319 said:


> 4523 Dundas?


No it's the one on the South Service Rd

http://www.bostonpizza.com/index.ph...restaurantmenulocator&city=Burlington&prov=on


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So it's over the Burlington bridge.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;594329 said:


> So it's over the Burlington bridge.


Yes, GV. You post wh&*^%.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;594332 said:


> Yes, GV. You post wh&*^%.


Quit answering me then.


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Must try to remember......... must try to remember..............must try..........what? Oh Yeah, Party


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Daner you still have the plow for sale?


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

I am new to the business of plowing...but interested in meeting industry people and learning more.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

GV how far of a drive is that????


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

From where in buffalo? We are 1 hr or so from the border (Buffalo Niagra. 45 if you speed.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Jeff will try to be there. I don't like to plan to far ahead.

Maybe you New york guy's should come to and drink some real beer


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;600223 said:


> GV how far of a drive is that????


1.5 hrs..................


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Can I come too???:waving:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Definatly!


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Kewl, thanks.
BTW how do you find your insurance company handles your a)-truck insurance and b)-liability insurance?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

Rumor has it that the Ontario crew is pooling together funds to buy me a plane ticket so that I can attend this Canadian bash. Any truth to that


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Jeff, 
You know Im in.....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

toby4492;602219 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Rumor has it that the Ontario crew is pooling together funds to buy me a plane ticket so that I can attend this Canadian bash. Any truth to that


lol it may be, how many mega blades do you think you can sneak in your luggage? lol

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I going to try and make it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;605844 said:


> I going to try and make it.


We could conference call you.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I'd love to make it up there, but that's my birthday, and I have plans already, doh!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Boop er up to the top. Im going to be making reservations so if people could chime in and confirm wether they can or can't come asap that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I will do my best to make it. It is over 1 hour away for me, driving like an old lady before someone else make's the comment.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;615503 said:


> I will do my best to make it. It is over 1 hour away for me, driving like an old lady before someone else make's the comment.


I have to agree. LOL I've driven with you. Actually the little old ladies were passing us.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;615440 said:


> Boop er up to the top. Im going to be making reservations so if people could chime in and confirm wether they can or can't come asap that would be great.
> 
> Cheers


I'm in and hopefully dragging DKG along.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;615506 said:


> I'm in and hopefully dragging DKG along.


You are just looking for a DD. I wonder if I can find one. Maybe Musclecarboy wants to come?

I heard GV was coming and staying at your place, any truth to that rummor?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;615664 said:


> You are just looking for a DD. I wonder if I can find one. Maybe Muselcarboy wants to come?
> 
> I heard GV was coming and staying at your place, any truth to that rummor?


No I'm driving, maybe we should talk MuscleCar boy into driving all of us. It will be much more interesting at the meet if we're all drunk. GV's ankle bracelet goes off if he gets further then 5 miles from home.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think he got a weekend pass. I know he wants to show off the new Ford. I went on Autotrader.com yesterday. Brand new 2007, 2500 gas for $18,995 in PA. That will make me sick.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Good stuff, so far I got about 8-10 local guys coming, so we could easily have 20-30. The more that can confirm the better!

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;615670 said:


> I think he got a weekend pass. I know he wants to show off the new Ford. I went on Autotrader.com yesterday. Brand new 2007, 2500 gas for $18,995 in PA. That will make me sick.


This will make you sicker. http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/2007-CHEVROLET-C6500-92558381


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;615838 said:


> This will make you sicker. http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/2007-CHEVROLET-C6500-92558381


Maybe I could fly down, play a few rounds and drive it home.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;615907 said:


> Maybe I could fly down, play a few rounds and drive it home.


I'll call and see if they have 2, we'll make it a Convoy.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That would be fun, I would love to see you hit the little white ball. I could piggy back mine on yours.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JD Dave;615667 said:


> No I'm driving, maybe we should talk MuscleCar boy into driving all of us.


Sure I'm in.... maybe we can cut a deal where I drive your new CC GMC. Seriously, I wouldn't mind coming. I'm going to drop by cet's shop on Wed so I guess we'll discuss it then.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;615924 said:


> That would be fun, I would love to see you hit the little white ball. I could piggy back mine on yours.


I've had enough peices of equipment violated already this week,LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

musclecarboy;615939 said:


> Sure I'm in.... maybe we can cut a deal where I drive your new CC GMC. Seriously, I wouldn't mind coming. I'm going to drop by cet's shop on Wed so I guess we'll discuss it then.


Sure, but I'm a little out of the way for you, see what Chris says. If the roads are salt covered it's a no go for my new truck, it gets put away for the winter.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;615961 said:


> Sure, but I'm a little out of the way for you, see what Chris says. If the roads are salt covered it's a no go for my new truck, it gets put away for the winter.


Put away for the winter, I thought the car was the summer cruiser? You can't take these things with you when you go you know? Besides that, no snow by then. I hope were back from Florida in time,LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;615971 said:


> Put away for the winter, I thought the car was the summer cruiser? You can't take these things with you when you go you know? Besides that, no snow by then. I hope were back from Florida in time,LOL


Oh my grave is going to be a large one, I'm taking everything with me.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I bet the 5 little ones will have a different opinion. Maybe 6 or 7 by then.LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Up to the top, 6 more days.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Less then 24 hours, how many are going?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd come but Jeff never sent me my plane ticket :crying:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I would have but my frequent flyer miles expired lol.

Plow meet tonight!

5 pm or later at Boston pizza

3120 South Service Road, at Guelph Line

Map: http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...ton&state=ON&zipcode=L7N&country=CA&geodiff=1


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DKG and I are coming down for sure.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

toby4492;628106 said:


> I'd come but Jeff never sent me my plane ticket :crying:


He thought you were driving up and bringing a new Snoway for the door prize.:bluebounc


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;628518 said:


> He thought you were driving up and bringing a new Snoway for the door prize.:bluebounc


Cet's just coming to see all these young guys excited about snow, it brings back happy thoughts of his youth. LOL


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;628536 said:


> Cet's just coming to see all these young guys excited about snow, it brings back happy thoughts of his youth. LOL


That's gonna leave a mark


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;628536 said:


> Cet's just coming to see all these young guys excited about snow, it brings back happy thoughts of his youth. LOL


I'm not sure I can remember that far back.

Soon I will be able to hide my own Easter Eggs.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Well boys I had a good time. I guess I need to do some mods to my truck to get it to sound like most of yours.

Got to see the new Snoway. Looks like a well built, productive unit.

Maybe a little closer to home would be nice. I think JD Dave was in bed sound a sleep before I even got home. 

It was nice putting faces to the names.

GV we missed you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm sure you guys did miss me! And I miss you guys buying the wings and beer!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for missing me cet :crying: LOL well at least I was kinda there in spirit..........................................................................as part of Jeff's plow


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought GV might come. He lives closer then I do.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;629362 said:


> I thought GV might come. He lives closer then I do.


We waited for you GV. I had a good time too. I couldn't beleive someone stole Triple L's front bumper in the parking lot. LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Had a great time as well, glad to see you guys come out. Hopefully we can get some more out mid season, especially guys out London way!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Any pics of the iron parked on the lot at Boston Pizza?

Sucks I had to miss it. Maybe next time


----------

